# Relationships. SelfArcheology.com Interviews Daniel Mackler



## PrincessX (Nov 26, 2014)

I think there is some interesting material in this video. Hope you enjoy watching 




---------- Post Merged at 04:11 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 03:13 PM ----------

Thanks forgetmenot. I personally do not like to think about my childhood or make any connections, but I found this interesting, and this guy is expressing some alternative views in some of his videos, that could be a ground for discussions.


----------



## PrincessX (Nov 28, 2014)

Take this video with a grain of salt: his views on celibacy as means to achieve spiritual or intellectual or even therapeutic goals are more than controversial. But I like his idea of a "trauma" model, at least the very basic theoretical part of it, not that much the way he applies his understanding of the model to adulthood ralities, that is entirely his own "religion" so to say.


----------

